# Toyota ESP 9000 connecting issues



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

I have recently purchased used Toyota ESP 9000 to ad additional machine to my Tajima Neo2.

Of course, the machine come with all the goodies but without a support. And our "friends" at Pantograms are very eager to charge arm and a leg just to help me to connect the machine to the computer. I have the paperwork, but all the explanations and instructions are for ESP 9100 for some reason.

Is there anyone on this group that can help me to connect my 9000 to my Windows 7 PC? I have bought conversion cable that will convert standard 9 pin RS2302 cable to USB (due to my computer not having an 9 pin connector) and my machine is still not recognized by the computer. I have installed a copy of Forte digitizing and I also have a Expert Stitch Manager installed on my PC.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## derewa (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. I bought a second 9000 (I already had one) and I cannot get my computer to recognize the second machine. I have been copying designs to a 3.5 floppy to use the machine. How archaic! Any help on the subject would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I am running windows 7 and have a 9000 and 9100 connected with no issues. I have the 9000 connected using a USB to 9 pin converter cable and I use a LAN connection for the 9100. You need to make sure that you have the driver loaded for the USB to 9 pin converter. I had to load the new driver when I switched to Windows 7


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

derewa said:


> I'm in the same boat. I bought a second 9000 (I already had one) and I cannot get my computer to recognize the second machine. I have been copying designs to a 3.5 floppy to use the machine. How archaic! Any help on the subject would be greatly appreciated.


Denise I think your problem might be an address issue. Make sure the second machine is assigned to its own com port.


----------



## derewa (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks SickPuppy, I will look into that and let you know.


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Puppy. Do you have an address where I can download that driver?


----------



## cdwheato (Feb 27, 2013)

To connect an ESP9000 to your window 7 PC you need to know first of all whether you are using a 32bit windows system or a 64bit system. You will need a USP to DB9 adapter then a DB9 extension cable. 

If using a 64bit system get the IOgear GUC232A USB to db9 adapter. This is the only adapter I could get to work, and it works great. Once hooked up and driver loaded, I use Expert Stitch Manager to send the designs. However I can also use my Wilcom software to send it using this setup.

If it is 32bit let me know and I will track down the name of the adapter I used before when I had a 32bit computer. 

Corky


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks, I have 64 bit and I will try that.


----------



## BangkokShopper (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello,

Sorry to interfere but do you know how to make graphics to print with this machine or where can I download some ?

Thank you so much.


----------

